# Looking for a loving home



## minimayhem (Aug 9, 2005)

Due to unforseen circumstances I must find a loving home for 3 of our mini's. Up to date on everything, will need vaccines this Fall. Filly can be registered AMHR (dark bay/pinto) Stallion is dark bay, and mare is a silver dapple.

Due to these circumstances, coggins have not yet been done yet.

Thanks.


----------



## cdfarm (Aug 10, 2005)

I can help if we can get them to TN.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello! I'm in Michigan too! What can I do to help? I'd be interested. pm me!

Thanks, Leya


----------



## bellecreek (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm also in MI... let me know if you still need anything


----------



## beaminewbie (Aug 10, 2005)

I am in central Michigan also, let me know if I can help.


----------



## virginia (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, you just gotta love the generous, caring people on this forum.

Ginny StP


----------



## Tammie (Aug 11, 2005)

I am so sorry that circumstances have led to you needing to rehome your babies but if I can help in anyway I live in Michigan too. Please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Tammie~


----------



## wendy4mini (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in east Tennessee, if I can help please let me know.


----------



## chevycouple (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello how are you doing? I am so sorry that you need to find new homes for your mini's. If you are still needing a home permanent or temp please e-mail me at [email protected] I am in New Mexico on the Texas border


----------



## minisaremighty (Aug 14, 2005)

Jenny!!! I had no idea you needed to make this decision!!! I emailed you, hope to hear from you soon.

I'm terribly sorry for whatever has happened for it to have come to this.

I'm here, _*ANYTIME*_.


----------



## minimayhem (Aug 14, 2005)

Still looking for a home for the filly & or mare.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## chevycouple (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a nice facility that would be a great size for both the mare and filly if you need. Where are you located? They would have a 12*20 "barn" to them selves that is attached to a 20*20 corral plus a 100*200 pasture that they would have to take turns with the big horses.


----------



## minimayhem (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like a perfect facility for the mare & filly, but I live in Mid Michigan.


----------



## Dee (Aug 16, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I live in Canada so I am not able to help out, but I just want everyone who has so generously offered to help out to give them selves a big pat on the back! You guys are so amazing![/SIZE]


----------



## chevycouple (Aug 17, 2005)

Well if anyone can help with transportation...even some of the way I would be more than happy to give them a home. Where is nationals?


----------



## pepperhill (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this site so maybe you no longer need to place your horses??? but I live in NE and I checked into a transport service for them. It looks like it will be about 800.00. Holy cow!! Before I go any further, do you still need placement for them?


----------

